# Reemplazar 3 pilas AA de 1.5 volts por una fuente externa



## Aleon (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola amigos.. Quisiera que me ayuden con algo, tengo un aparato electronico que funciona con 3 pilas AA de 1.5 voltios, quisiera reemplazar las pilas por una fuente externa, pero no se si al hacer una de 5 voltios, vaya a tener mas corriente de la necesite ese aparato, tenia el mente hacer ese circuito, pero no se si me vaya a servir, ya que necesito 4.5 voltios pero no se cuanta corriente.. Una manito plis.. De antemano muchas gracias..!

Adjunto mi circuito

[/img]


----------



## gerardo10 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bueno tu preguntas que si puedes reemplazar la tres baterias por una fuente externa, la respuesta es si, y en tu diagrama haces referencia a una fuente fija con 5 volts de salida, yo te recomendaria que elaboraras una fuente de alimentacion variable y asi te podria servir para muchas otras aplicaciones, pero si tu quieres construir una fija no hay problema, solo algunas recomendaciones al utilizar el circuito integrado que te regula los 5 volts en la salida deberas tener minimo unos 3 volts mas en la entrada del mismo, esdecir te recomiendo que utilices un transformador con un secundario a 9 volts y listo, y en cuestion a la corriente las pilas no aportan mucha corriente que digamos, con lo que con un transformador de unos 200 miliamperios es suficiente.


----------



## Aleon (Jul 31, 2009)

Muchas gracias amigo, una consulta mas, no hay otra forma que no sea con un POT para dejar 4.5 volts fijos a la salida..?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Usa el 7805 y a la salida del regulador colocas un diodo, y tienes 4.3V y con eso va a funcionar el aparato, porque las pilas no mantienes el voltaje constante ya que se descargan con el uso.
Si puede usa el LM7847 (es de 4.7V).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Aleon (Jul 31, 2009)

Que tipo de diodo le coloco amigo, un 1n4147..? Muchas gracias por su respuesta..


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Pon 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7)
Si puedes pon una resistencia de carga de 1K en paralelo con un condensador de 100uF, para que la salida siempre este con un voltaje fijo cuando lo conectes al aparato. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 31, 2009)

No... cualquiera desde el 1N4001 hasta el 1N4007... el que encuentres...


----------



## Aleon (Jul 31, 2009)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas amigos.. Hare la prueba y estare contando como me fue.. 

Saludos..!


----------



## Mojado (Feb 6, 2017)

Hola que tal amigos del foro, bueno tengo un problema similar, tengo una aparatijo "dispenser de aerosol" es el que se usa en el baño, y usa 4  pilas AA, lo prbe el finde semana con una fuente de 6V 1000 mA, pero no funciona, es decir, no funciona de manera correcta, el aparatito alimentado con las pilas AA cuando enciende, activa el motor dc apreita el gatillo del push y corta hasta un tiempo de 20 minutos aproximadamente luego vuelve a enceder un led y vuelve a apretar el gatillo y asi...  con el cargador externo queda como encendido y no apaga el led (no hay corte ) y despues de unos minutos algun componente despide un olor a quemado pero no se quema porque yo vuelvo a poner las pilas y funciona de manera correcta...  como corrijo esto? Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Feb 6, 2017)

No hay fuente de alimentación que se comporte igual a 4 pilas, por esos aparatos consumen mucha corriente en el momento del arranque del motor que apreta el gatillo, las pilas tienen una muy baja resistencia interna y "soportan" mejor esos picos de corriente, las fuentes no, siempre hablando de fuentes simples.

Esos aparatos son el negocio de los fabricantes de pilas!! jajajaja tengo uno que en cualquier momento termina en la basura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2017)

Foto de la fuente !

 No será de esas fuentes universales que se les regula tensión y polaridad , no ?


----------



## Mojado (Feb 6, 2017)

Uhmmm  no me parece que haya que tirarrlo...
es una aparato que  casi siempre termina en la basura
porque la gente se olvida de comprarle las pilas o recargarlas
en mi caso no quiero tirarlo pero tampoco quiero usar pilas, ee solo eso
asi no funcionara? Hou cuando llegue a casa lo probaré



Es un cargador universal que era usado antes en otro aparato que tiene un jack, ahora no lo tengo a mano pero despues le saco una foto.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2017)

Hola.

Si tienes un cargador de celular (5V, 800mA o más) que no uses, pruébalo. 
Tal vez funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2017)

Lo estás usando en serie con 10 Ohms ?


Ver el archivo adjunto 153191


----------



## Mojado (Feb 6, 2017)

No lo estoy usando, el dispenser de aerosol funciona con 4 pilas AA
yo lo que quiero hacer es alimentarlo con una fuente externa reemplazando las pilas
pero tengo un de 6v 1000mA, el cual lo probe y no hace el corte supongo que
debo bajar la corriente a 600mA por ello voy a probar esta noche cuando llegue a casa
ponerle una resistencia de 10Ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2017)

No , va a empeorar con 100 Ohms .

Estás seguro que las pilas van en serie ? , las 4 ? , porque los que he visto llevan dos pilas de 1,5 tamaño D y los he hecho funcionar con cargador de celular de 5 V


----------



## Mojado (Feb 6, 2017)

Ahá... claro yo lei por ahi que con una cargador de 5v 500mA funcionó
Ahora ya me hiciste dudar... Si tenia alguna duda ahora tengo docientas jeje... bueno me fijo esta noche cuando llegue a casa.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 6, 2017)

creo que esos funcionan con 3 volts, lo de las 4 pilas es para mas autonomia

porque no subis unas fotos del aparato y del interior del portapilas....
...sino desarmalo, asi estamos mas seguros de como funciona


----------



## AASA29 (Dic 26, 2018)

Buenos días, a mi sobrino le regalaron un carrito CARRO LAZER STUNT CHANGE el se carga con un cargador incluido el cual requiere 6 baterias de 1.5v AA yo le conecte un regulador 9v que era de un switch internet pero no me funciono no quiero contectarle otro porque se que estoy suministrando el voltaje pero a nivel de corrientes le puedo esta suministrando mas de lo debido y tengo el temor de dañarlo, que me recominedan ya que el comprar 6 baterias AA aqui en venezuela es costoso con la situación, quien me apueda ayudar tomando en cuenta que no soy un experto de la electronica.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2018)

Y como saberlo? ni siquiera podemos verlo o tocarlo, que dice la documentación que viene con eso?
Te podemos ayudar pero sin ninguna info ninguna data imposible
Que dicen en el envase de las baterias? de que tipo son  pon fotos algo más asi sin nada es iposible


----------



## AASA29 (Dic 26, 2018)

Obvimente es un juguete y me dice que debo colocarle sus 6 baterias de 1.5 AA que juguete a comprado usted que le diga que puedes ingeniartela y conectarle una fuente DC para sustituir las baterias es ilogica se pregunta pandacba


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Respetaste la polaridad ¿?


----------



## AASA29 (Dic 26, 2018)

Si amigo yo destape la caja cargadora y verifique los polos negativo - es normalmente un resorte donde encaja la bateria y positivo + una palca. Son 6 baterias 1.5 AA en serie lo cual verifique estaban en serie son 9v. Luego medi el cargador y si me entrega 9V. al conectarlo me señala mediante un led roja que enciende el cargador cuando conecto el carrito deberia enceder un led verde intermitente lo que indica que esta cargando pero no se apagan los dos led es lo que deberia hacer cuando este completamente cargado pero no es asi, no funciono. No seguín intentando porque no se si estoy suministrando mucha corriente.
Esta es la foto del juguete que les hablo la cajita negra es el cargador del carro la cual usa 6 baterias AA de 1.5v en serie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

- Se me ocurre que es facil equivocarse con esos portapilas de tantas pilas , vuelve a verificar positivo y negativo.
- Si es una fuente universal *de éste tipo *, no sirven.
- Ojo que hay fuentes de modems , routers y switch que son de 9V *de alterna*

Por favor foto de la etiqueta de esa fuente.


----------



## AASA29 (Dic 26, 2018)

este es el cargador que use y bueno volvere a verificar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Parece que la fuente esa está bien ,  incluso indica la polaridad de la ficha de salida, podría ser que el cargador consuma mucho y la fuente se proteja apagándose.



AASA29 dijo:


> no quiero contectarle otro porque se que estoy suministrando el voltaje pero a nivel de corrientes le puedo esta suministrando mas de lo debido



El tema es respetar el Voltaje y que la fuente pueda entregar mas corriente (Amperes) que lo que el cargador consuma. Cada aparato consume la corriente que necesita , así que podrias usar una fuente de 9Vdc 600.000 A sin problemas


----------



## AASA29 (Dic 26, 2018)

Otra dudas es que yo coloqué una baterías usadas y entregaban 7,4v los medi y claro cómo eran usadas lo cargo solo un poco por lo usado de la batería eso lo hice para descartar algún daño del juguete


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2018)

Haz ésta prueba *sólo una vez* , coloca la fuente de 9Vdc y también las pilas a ver si funciona.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2018)

AA es el tamaño no me dice si son de niquel cadmio o de litio, ojos las pilas comunes no son recargables
Según de que sean será el régimen y modo de carga


----------

